# Your Favourite Film/Movie Quotes



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Post them in here and add which film/movie its from. Post the actual scene as well if you want.

I'll get started with this one

*"Argh you shot me in the ***"*

*"King Kong aint got **** on me"*


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Basically the entirety of _The Tracey Fragments_, both the book and the movie (they're basically the same anyway, given the author wrote the screenplay). I _was_ Tracey when I was a teenager, and I still feel like her on the inside sometimes even though I don't think or act that way any more, so I feel a really deep emotional connection to that film. I can repeat passages from it by heart.










"I'm Tracey Berkowitz. Fifteen. Just a normal girl who hates herself."

And then from _Hard Candy_:


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)




----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I like these two quotes in particular from American History X

"There was a moment, when I used to blame everything and everyone for all the pain and suffering and vile things that happened to me, that I saw happen to my people. Used to blame everybody. Blamed white people, blamed society, blamed God. I didn't get no answers 'cause I was asking the wrong questions. You have to ask the right questions."


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Almost Famous


----------



## Iselilja (May 3, 2014)




----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Aladdin, when the genie says "Watch out they spit."
> 
> I have that come into my head sometimes, like when checking out new possessions.


Dunno if you've noticed, but he pulls out Sebastian from the recipe book. Love it when Disney characters make cameos in one another's movies.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Jafar's line from Aladdin: "I think it's time to say goodbye to prince Abubu."


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Clark Gable Giving Scarlett the Heave-Ho*

*"Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn !!"
*
~~~ Clark Gable in the last scene of the movie "*Gone With the Wind* " when he tells Scarlett to *buzz off *!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Dead Poets Society


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

"Hey pig! You ever had your **** pushed in?"


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

"How old do you have to be before you know the difference between right and wrong?"

_Atonement_, 2007.

I LOVE this movie and this quote really stuck with me.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Brute Force (1947)

*'Freshman' Stack*: [_Joe has just been returned to his cell after spending some time in solitary. His cellmates are bringing him up to date on latest developments_] About the stool pigeon, Joe, we made arrangements. Everything is okay. 
*Joe Collins*: Everything's okay? What's okay? Nothing's okay. It never was and it never will be. Not till we're out. You get that? Out.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Ray is going fackin mentuuuul mate


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Gary King:* We might as well stick to it. If we leave now it arouses suspicion. Besides, 1 - we're all drunk. 2 - we don't know how far this goes, and 3 - we've got blood on our hands.

*Peter Page:* Ink.

*Gary King:* We've all got ink on our hands.


----------

